# BEST public and private school in Perth



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

would like to know- the ACADEMICALLY best public and private schools in perth - primary or secondary which caters to primary as well...

Also, which area has more of Indians?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey

cant help u with Indians but one thing is for sure, areas should not be a problem, as in, more or less Indians wont matter. Indian shops ar there everywhere, if not walking distance then 10 mins drive from each suburb, atleast so is the case in Melbourne. we are 5 mins from 2 Indian shops and 10 mins from another one..


----------



## brettthebricky (Apr 10, 2012)

good information cheers


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

PSA Schools in Perths Western Suburbs. St Hildas, Scotch, Christchurch, PLC, MLC.

Bring lots of money though.


----------



## aussiemover (Aug 6, 2012)

Weebie said:


> PSA Schools in Perths Western Suburbs. St Hildas, Scotch, Christchurch, PLC, MLC.
> 
> Bring lots of money though.


We will be moving to Perth in the next few months. Can somebody suggest us the best private schools in perth? Preferably co education schools. Preferably those which are best in both primary and secondary education.

I heard about all saints/ perth waldorf. I do not know much about these.

Thanks


----------



## ashromi (Aug 15, 2012)

10mct said:


> would like to know- the ACADEMICALLY best public and private schools in perth - primary or secondary which caters to primary as well...
> 
> Also, which area has more of Indians?


There are quite a few private schools. I would suggest most of them will do fine. Unfortunately there aren't many IB schools here in Perth. If IB is what yu are looking fo your choice narrows down. It also depends on where you will live and work which will help decide on the schools. I hear Hale / St Hildas/Presbytarion are the ones with best reputations but some public schools do very well academically.

Cant help you on the indian matter whic I would suggest you ignore.


----------



## ashromi (Aug 15, 2012)

aussiemover said:


> We will be moving to Perth in the next few months. Can somebody suggest us the best private schools in perth? Preferably co education schools. Preferably those which are best in both primary and secondary education.
> 
> I heard about all saints/ perth waldorf. I do not know much about these.
> 
> Thanks


Do you want IB? Where do you want to live? where will you work? All these questions are vital before the answer for which school.


----------



## aussiemover (Aug 6, 2012)

ashromi said:


> Do you want IB? Where do you want to live? where will you work? All these questions are vital before the answer for which school.


Thanks for the feedback. I will work in town. I am open to any sub urb. I do not know much about Perth sub urbs. I heard some of the private schools are very good. I am on a 457 visa. Also my pay is 120K Pa before taxes. I do not know if my pay is sufficient to send my son to private school My daughter will start school soon.


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

aussiemover said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will work in town. I am open to any sub urb. I do not know much about Perth sub urbs. I heard some of the private schools are very good. I am on a 457 visa. Also my pay is 120K Pa before taxes. I do not know if my pay is sufficient to send my son to private school My daughter will start school soon.


Havent been here for long but, Perth seems to be the most expensive of the cities(melb/syd/canb).
For primary schooling- some public schools too are good (For high schools- rossmoyne, willetton,churchlad... check the det site for the ranking of both prim and sec schools). The only issue is that you have to live in their catchmanet area- nearby. So the areas near these schools are very expensive.
If you insist on private- i think their fee is around 20k$ p.a + extras...


----------



## ashromi (Aug 15, 2012)

aussiemover said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will work in town. I am open to any sub urb. I do not know much about Perth sub urbs. I heard some of the private schools are very good. I am on a 457 visa. Also my pay is 120K Pa before taxes. I do not know if my pay is sufficient to send my son to private school My daughter will start school soon.


Some suburbs south of the river are Willeton, Riverton, Bullcreek, Leeming are very resonable with good local schools. Also keep John Wollaston in mind. It is a school away from Perth CBD but it is IB and you are more likely to find a cheaper place to live around there.

I am not very sure about the suburbs up north but I assume they are dearer but definitely nice with good schools around. Check realestate sites and the prices of the sort of house you are looking for.


----------

